# Vents on propane smoker



## roytyson (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, now I know how to season my smoker, now I have a question on the vents. Since i assume I will regulate my heat with the burner, do I want to leave the vents wide open, closed. I assume I want to leave the exaust wide open, but what about the two near the burner. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.wyntk.us/food/gosm-propan...al-guide.shtml
Follow the link, very good info there.
I usually start with the bottom two closed and the top about 1/4 open


----------



## old poi dog (Aug 6, 2009)

I like to have the option of ^^^^^^^^^so I've modified the tabs on my unit so that I can fully close the bottom vents if I need to.


----------



## blzafour (Aug 7, 2009)

Roytyson,
             First off, We got similar smokers! I got mine a few weeks ago... and I love it. I leave my vents, down by the burner, about a 1/4 the way open. You want  air to get to the wood box. 

           As for the top vent, it depends on my temp in the smoker. If i want to drop the temp I open the vent all the way. If I want to raise the temp I close the vent to about a 1/4 opening. You dont want to close that vent completely shut. You want the air to be able to circulate.

      Have fun! Blza


----------



## roytyson (Aug 7, 2009)

blzafour, 
Please expalin you needle valve mod and why you did it.

Thanks


----------

